# Myths and Folklore



## Noose (Nov 23, 2008)

What are wives tales you've heard to run true?
My favorite and trusted stand by has been" Foggy morning/days + 90 days = inclement weather."
The wasp nest high or low depending on forecasted snow depth.
The beaver/muskrat house building... In the middle of ponds= cold long winter, also reflects ice thickness.
Sun dogs, high cirrus(horse tails) high cumulus( fish scale) dictate change in weather 24-48 hours.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Red Sky's in the Morning, Shepard's warning!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Alot of acorns in the fall means heavy snowfall in the winter. The stripe size on those wooly caterpillers that are brown and black are supposed to predict snowfall too. Can't be any worse than the weathermen...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Big snow little snow. litlle snow big snow. (size of the flake) 99% accurate.

Weather changes on the moon cycles. On the full moon the temps turn colder expect colder temps for 2 weeks.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Snow Day;650882 said:


> Red Sky's in the Morning, Shepard's warning!


That's old............it's in the Bible


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

If the smoke falls from the chiminey (or fire) bad weather is on the way.

It's also how you tell if it's low air pressure


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

if you wake up in the morning with a bloody nose and throwing up. It didnt snow as usual, and you drank to much and got in another fight over it at the bar.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

BNC SERVICES;651148 said:


> if you wake up in the morning with a bloody nose and throwing up. It didnt snow as usual, and you drank to much and got in another fight over it at the bar.


Only 50% accurate. It's a high possibilty that you fell flat on your face between your bar stool and your house.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Pine-cones

The more cones your pine tree sheds the more snow you will have in the winter. 



I have 6 Pine trees in my yard and all of 2007 the tree's were full. It was crazy, there were so many cones I completely layered appx. 30x30 ft space with em where my wife grows flowers. 
07/08 season we had a record year here and it was the most I personally have ever plowed. 

This year the tree's have more then normal (comparing what I have seen them produce over 20 years) but not near as many as I had in 07. Will see if this holds true if so then I expect a better then average year but not as bad/good as last year was.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

In these parts we got a guy by the name of Daner.

He's figurin on a cold snowy winter cause he say's the skeeters have hair on their legs.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Snow Day;650882 said:


> Red Sky's in the Morning, Shepard's warning!


Here on the ocean, we've got a little different take...

Red Sky in the morning, Sailers take warning, Red Sky at night, Sailer's delight!

One I've heard here is that if the lady bugs are climbing high in the fall, the snow will be deep.

A local one...the # of foggy days in August will equal the # of snow storms that winter. We had a lot of fog this summer.......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Snow Day;650882 said:


> Red Sky's in the Morning, Shepard's warning!





MSS Mow;656161 said:


> Here on the ocean, we've got a little different take...
> 
> Red Sky in the morning, Sailers take warning, Red Sky at night, Sailer's delight!


Dang you MSS beat me to it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Old people leaving for FLA. before Labor Day means cold and lots of snow!


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

keep track of the rainfalls in the summertime, how cold the rain is... cold rain is fluffy snow... then add on 6 months to that day example july 4th 1 inch cold rain... + 6 months= january 4th give or take a day the weather will repeat itself... 80 yr old man explained this to me last year. he plowed for 40 years keeping track of this... last year was the 1st year I tried it and it was surprisingly accurate... I ddnt keep track this summer but the old man did.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

So that would mean all the cold rain we had today should bring a good snowstorm somewhere about the end of may early june sometime huh


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

yep make sure the plow is ready those june storms are usually big ones...


----------



## BK Hammer (Aug 10, 2008)

dirtmandan2;656272 said:


> keep track of the rainfalls in the summertime, how cold the rain is... cold rain is fluffy snow... then add on 6 months to that day example july 4th 1 inch cold rain... + 6 months= january 4th give or take a day the weather will repeat itself... 80 yr old man explained this to me last year. he plowed for 40 years keeping track of this... last year was the 1st year I tried it and it was surprisingly accurate... I ddnt keep track this summer but the old man did.


Crap!! We're down 5 inches below average. Thttp://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/crying.gif The silver lining? About three months ago, we had three inches of cold rain in one day. I'll try and let you know if get a thirty inch blizzard. What fun that will be!!http://www.lawnsite.com/images/PAYUP.GIF


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

BK Hammer;656914 said:


> Crap!! We're down 5 inches below average. Thttp://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/crying.gif The silver lining? About three months ago, we had three inches of cold rain in one day. I'll try and let you know if get a thirty inch blizzard. What fun that will be!!http://www.lawnsite.com/images/PAYUP.GIF


about 3 months ago should make it a big march storm!!!


----------



## BK Hammer (Aug 10, 2008)

March is usually our snowiest month here. Last year we got the big goose-egg. The season started out great last year too. One push in Nov., six in Dec. Not bad for around here. Then we only pushed once in Jan. Had one in Feb. and none for the rest. One big storm in March would great, but I don't want to wait that long!! I just want three good months of about six or seven quality pushes each.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

If there is no acorns in the woods mild winter because mother nature looks out for the animals. Where im deer hunting there is no acorns so i guess we will have mild winter. Im looking out for the deer real well, with a 257 weatherby.
mike


----------

